# Discussão da organização do seguimento mensal



## AnDré (23 Abr 2009 às 00:15)

Nos últimos dois meses o tópico do seguimento mensal esteve dividido em 5 regiões com afinidades climáticas:

 Litoral Norte
 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Centro
 Sul
 Açores e Madeira



Qual a vossa opinião desta remodelação do tópico do seguimento mensal?

a) Resultou muito bem. É para continuar.
b) Prefiro assim, mas acho que precisa de uns ajustes.
c) Não resultou. Prefiro o seguimento em que escrevíamos todos num mesmo tópico.
d) Outra opinião.


Qualquer que seja o vosso parecer, é do interesse do fórum que este seja fundamentado, para que assim possamos ir ao encontro da melhor solução.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Abr 2009 às 01:39)

Penso que teve um resultado bastante melhor do esperado, logo voto em a)


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Abr 2009 às 01:45)

boas 

para mim esta organização esta muito bem e é para continuar, tem tornado o acesso à informação bem mais rápido, reduziu o nº de folhas por tópico mensal em caso de um seguimento com mais afluência,  agora ajustes podem sempre ser feitos consoante as necessidades mas acho que de momento não é o caso.

existe realmente alguma disparidade de mensagens entres os seguimentos , mas isto é mesmo assim existe zonas com mais membros e outras com menos.

esta mudança foi feita a pensar não só  no momento, mas sim num futuro próximo onde irá haver mais membros em cada zona, bem como a um melhor acompanhamento  em situações de grande afluência.

vamos fazer um pequeno teste:

Gostava por exemplo que me informassem no ano de 2008 em  Março no dia 18 qual foi a temperatura mínima do dan.

e depois podem tentar ver no ano 2009 no mês de Março no mesmo dia  qual foi a mínima do dan.

Dan foste tu a cobaia  

Em que ano foi mais fácil fazer a pesquisa?

esta é a minha humilde opinião

abraços


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2009 às 02:00)

Olá companheiros!
Ciente de que, provavelmente, serei membro de uma minoria, darei a minha opinião, sempre respeitando a dos outros, e concordando com o que vier a ser decidido.
Serei um velho do Restelo, mas gostava mais do tópico "Seguimento" da maneira como estava organizado.
Não só porque não somos assim tantos a postar regularmente, dando azo a tópicos mais parados que a 2ª Circular em hora de ponta, e outros em que apenas dois ou três membros vão, e bem, contribuindo.
Obriga-nos a ter mais trabalho na consulta dos tópicos, diminui as interacções entre membros, torna-se menos dinâmico.
Além de não existirem agora os seguimentos especiais, que são sempre os pontos altos do seguimento, digo eu...
Claro que tem vantagens, que já foram sobejamente apontadas, não as indo repetir aqui pois os seus partidários têm expressado muito bem tais vantagens, de tal forma que a minha posição é já mais flexível...
Admito também que a implementação das alterações não poderia ter surgido em pior altura, dada a pasmaceira metereológica que nos tem afectado nos ultimos meses... Talvez em alturas de maior animação, a divisão fosse mais bem aproveitada e eficaz.
Por fim, a própria divisão em si talvez não seja a melhor, podendo-se ponderar reduzir as zonas, para Norte, Centro, Sul e Ilhas, por exemplo.
Voto c)...


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2009 às 09:45)

Os seguimentos divididos por regiões está muito bom 

Mas mesmo assim, votei no intervalo:
*b) Prefiro assim, mas acho que precisa de uns ajustes.*
Então os ajustes que precisa, e so no seguimentos das ilhas da Madeira e dos Açores.
Em vez de se abrir o tópico mensalmente, abria-se de três em três meses. Por exemplo: Jan-Fev-Mar; Abr-Maio-Jun; Jul-Ago-Set; Out-Nov-Dez .

É só, uma mera opinião 

Abraços;
E viva a continuação do fórum, com os seus seguimentos


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2009 às 10:05)

Concordo com a divisão do seguimento mensal. Contudo, à semelhança do litoral, acho que se devia dividir o interior em interior norte e interior centro, já que normalmente o que se passa na Serra da Estrela não tem qualquer relação com o que acontece por exemplo em Bragança, como bem salientou há dias o Z13.

  Por outro lado e olhando já para o médio prazo, continuo a ter esperanças que mais observadores comecem a colaborar e que o seguimento nos dê uma panorâmica muito detalhada do que se passa a nível metereológico no país, logo a necessidade das várias regiões, de fácil leitura.

 Concluindo, voto na opção b).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2009 às 10:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por fim, a própria divisão em si talvez não seja a melhor, podendo-se ponderar reduzir as zonas, para Norte, Centro, Sul e Ilhas, por exemplo.



Neste ponto, não podia estar mais de acordo com o *mr. phillip*, pois o número de pessoas que participa em determinados tópicos; nomeadamente os do Seguimento do Litoral Norte e dos Açores e Madeira, é tão reduzido que estes membros acabam por ter uma participação isolada e tudo menos interactiva e as suas participações caem praticamente no vazio, pois esses tópicos não são consultados tão regularmente por terem tão poucas participações.
Isso também pode ser prejudicial para esses membros, que acabam por se ver sozinhos num tópico relativamente isolado e pouco concorrido.
Deste modo, penso que vale a pena continuar a ter vários tópicos de seguimento, mas que os de algumas regiões se deviam aglutinar e passar a exisitir um tópico que abrangesse todo o Norte, outro para o Centro - penso que não seria necessário distinguir o Litoral do Interior Centro, pois o número de participações no Interior Centro não o justificaria e voltaríamos a entrar no mesmo processo de excessiva divisão - outro para o Sul e outro para os aquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira, que não têm outra hipótese senão estar separados dos tópicos de Portugal Continental, mas julgo que não vale a pena separar as duas regiões autónomas, estando elas perfeitamente organizadas num único tópico para ambas.

Assim, voto *B*.


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 10:10)

Para mim resultou bem. 

a) Fica mais organizado e fácil de gerir e não há a confusão dos seguimentos especiais que a certa altura eram apenas especiais e já não havia seguimentos normais

b) Se não é hoje, a reorganização será inevitável mais tarde, seja daqui a um ano ou dois, pelo que para mim é melhor ser já, mesmo que em muitas alturas do ano ela não se justifique.

c) Não me preocupa muito que haja regiões com pouca participação, é essa a realidade, há poucos membros nalgumas regiões, e não percebo sequer o drama à volta disso, acho sinceramente que é um «não problema». Para mim a minha preocupação fundamental é tentar arranjar formas de aumentar essa participação, ou seja, estou mais empenhado em ter mais participação no futuro do que preocupado com a baixa participação actual.

d) prefiro uma divisão com afinidade climática do que uma divisão norte/cento/sul, nenhuma divisão é perfeita e os erros apontados a umas podem ser sempre apontados a qualquer outra. As regiões sociais devem ser naturais e não artificiais/administrativas, por exemplo devem ser geográficas, religiosas, linguísticas ou culturais, no nosso caso devem ser obviamente por afinidade climática. Continuo a achar que por exemplo existe mais afinidade entre o interior norte e o interior centro do que o litoral norte, analisando o conjunto global do frio, neve, gelo, chuva, trovoadas, calor, inundações, secas ou vento. Claro que como qualquer divisão, na fronteira destas as coisas não fazem sentido, mas o mesmo problema põe-se em qualquer outra nas linhas divisórias por exemplo de norte/centro/sul.

Votei a), mas podia ser b), nunca nada deve ser definitivo, há sempre lugar para ajustes.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2009 às 10:13)

Na altura em que os moderadores discutiam esta alteração ao fórum, eu fui dos mais renitentes a esta mudança. Dou o meu braço a torcer, e agora sou apoiante incondicional do sistema implementado.

Pode ser feito um ajuste aqui e ali (Ilhas), mas mais importante que o ajuste é a participação de mais membros nos tópicos menos concorridos. Com o tempo esses membros vão aparecer e tudo vai ficar mais equilibrado.


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2009 às 10:15)

*b) Prefiro assim, mas acho que precisa de uns ajustes*


Nomeadamente dividir menos os tópicos.

Sugestão: 

Norte.

Centro 

Sul

Açores

Madeira


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2009 às 11:42)

Não concordo muito com muitos foristas deste fórum.

   Ao ligarem o Litoral Norte com o Interior Norte, perde todo o cabimento.
O Litoral e o Interior são completamente diferentes.
Não há necessidade de os ligar. Mesmo que o tópico do Litoral Norte tenha pouca participação, não se compara com os seguimentos das Ilhas nem do Sul, onde aí, a participação é mais reduzida.

Como digo do Litoral Norte ligado com o Interior Norte, também digo do Litoral Centro e Interior Centro. Não há nenhuma necessidade de os ligarem.
Todos sabemos que cada região, tem o seu "tipo de clima".

Enquanto o Litoral é mais ameno, o Interior é bem mais extremado.

Compreendo as razões de muitos membros sobre a situação de Bragança, mas  todos nos sabemos, que Bragança não tem nada haver com a situação de uma cidade do Litoral, logo não se devia juntar o Norte todo.

Ainda só vamos no 2º mês de divisão.
Com o tempo teremos mais participantes, e aí verão que os seguimentos como estão, nem são muito descabidos.
A gestão do tempo de estar sempre a abrir e a fechar tópicos de seguimentos, não é preciso ser diária. Basta, ver se há alguma coisa interessante num tópico para acompanhar a situação. 
Por exemplo, se houvesse uma situação localizada no Interior Norte de Portugal, como a queda de neve. E tivéssemos todo num tópico dedicado a todo o Norte, haveria post's desnecessário para a situação que estaria decorrer no Interior. Haveria membros, que teriam que andar a saltar post's para procurar o que queria/desejava.

Abraços.
E que continuem como estão


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2009 às 11:50)

A dividir apenas em 

Norte.

Centro 

Sul

Açores

Madeira

É melhor, a informação não fica tão espalhada....além disso quem posta mensagens tem na sua identificação o local onde habita ou onde está actualmente a postar....ou então pode sempre fazer referência ao local....logo para quê dividir tanto?

Por exemplo quem postar no tópico Norte ( se assim for decidido ) tanto pode postar de Bragança como do Porto ....isso fica identificado na sua mensagem ....

não percebo qual é a confusão.... assim tão dividido é que fica mais confuso na minha opinião....


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 11:52)

Votei em:

b) Prefiro assim, mas acho que precisa de uns ajustes.


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2009 às 11:52)

João Soares disse:


> Ao ligarem o Litoral Norte com o Interior Norte, perde todo o cabimento.
> O Litoral e o Interior são completamente diferentes.
> Abraços.



  Da opinião do João, retenho a parte que considero mais pertinente. A separação por regiões não pode ser efectuada atendendo ao número de participantes mas sim à especificidade de cada região, com características distintas, por exemplo, se alguém no Verão quiser saber como está o tempo nas praias do norte, não está nada preocupado com o que se passa em Bragança, e no Inverno será precisamente o contrário!

  Ou seja, defendo que o litoral e o interior, principalmente no norte e no centro, merecem tópicos distintos.


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

Veterano disse:


> Da opinião do João, retenho a parte que considero mais pertinente. A separação por regiões não pode ser efectuada atendendo ao número de participantes mas sim à especificidade de cada região, com características distintas, por exemplo, se alguém no Verão quiser saber como está o tempo nas praias do norte, não está nada preocupado com o que se passa em Bragança, e no Inverno será precisamente o contrário!
> 
> Ou seja, defendo que o litoral e o interior, principalmente no norte e no centro, merecem tópicos distintos.





mas as mensagens já veem de utilizadores distintos em locais distintos...já estão divididas por si só em regiões....não há confusão possivel....


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Resultou muito bem. É para continuar. 

Para mim não há nada a dizer, acho que tá óptimo


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Snifa disse:


> mas as mensagens já veem de utilizadores distintos em locais distintos...já estão divididas por si sóem regiões....não há confusão possivel....



O problema não é as confusões de quem posta.
Mas sim, dos diversos climas de cada região.
Por acaso, Porto e Bragança têm o mesmo clima?
A resposta é não.

Deixem, os tópicos como estão 
Não faz confusão nenhuma


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2009 às 12:23)

A mensagem do *ajrebelo* é bastante esclarecedora. É essencialmente uma questão de organização, facilidade de consulta e também alguma afinidade climática. Afinal isto é um fórum de meteorologia e climatologia. 

Para mim está bem assim.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2009 às 12:24)

Votei:Prefiro assim, mas acho que precisa de uns ajustes. 

Para mim esta divisão está muito boa, mas acho que que devia de melhorar um pouco, como por exemplo criar um tópico como titulo "* Seguimento  Ranking das Temperaturas diarias no Mês de Maio*".


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

Acho que resultou muito bem. Está mais organizado, mais fácil de consultar e o que falta é participar mais, começando por mim...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Abr 2009 às 12:33)

Confesso que torci o nariz quando foi implementado este novo figurino.
Volvidos estes 2 meses, rendo-me às evidências das vantagens.
Quanto à participação, ou à falta dela, é óbvio que este forum
tem neste momento um maior número de participantes no litoral centro.
Mas não é essa a realidade? 
Votei B porque para mim nada é estático e poder-se-á eventualmente 
fazer aqui ou ali um ou outro ajuste.
Termino, fazendo votos para que apareçam mais participantes de outras regiões
para além da já muito bem representada região do Litoral Centro e 
desejando sempre, muita e boa instabilidade atmosférica ,a nossa seiva
alimentadora , a razão suprema destes tópicos.


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2009 às 13:19)

João Soares disse:


> O problema não é as confusões de quem posta.
> Mas sim, dos diversos climas de cada região.
> Por acaso, Porto e Bragança têm o mesmo clima?
> A resposta é não.
> ...




Claro que são climas diferentes( logo as mensagens também o serão)!

Também o clima do vale superior do Douro difere do de Bragança....se assim fosse haveria dezenas de tópico de seguimento tendo em conta as caracteristicas ( por vezes de microclimas) de cada região!

É muito mais práctico ( sobertudo em alturas de grande afluência ao forum) um membro ou um visitante do Norte ( por exemplo) poder ver na mesma página o que um membro de Bragança, Vila Real, Porto, ou Viana do Castelo etc.... vai relatando da sua região.....

Ainda não entendi se estamos a discutir a divisão climática dos tópicos ou a simplicidade , sentido práctico do acesso aos mesmos....

Dividir como já mencionei já é uma divisão climática....se querem dividir mais então tem que haver mais tópicos ainda...


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2009 às 16:28)

votei em a)

Acho que o fórum ficou muito mais organizado, é muito mais fácil encontrar seja o que for e, ao contrario de antigamente, já não existe a perda de dados muito relevantes no meio do "ruído" de mensagens mais ou menos "off topic". 

Obviamente que ajustes poderão sempre ocorrer, mas neste momento não me parecem necessários


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Abr 2009 às 16:42)

Tal como já havia adiantado, ainda não havia navegado muito pelos outros seguimentos, mas apesar de partilhar da opinião de alguns quanto ao funcionamento de apenas um seguimento, alterei um pouco essa opinião, ou seja: quanto à Madeira e Açores, a separação geográfica face ao continente, seria indiscutível a ideia da anexação ao mesmo por razões óbvias; quanto à divisão por regiões no continente, bom, concordo que criar uma mega região e portanto um mega seguimento, neste âmbito talvez colocasse em causa a ordem normal das coisas…
Deste modo, eu propunha que, (não partilhando muito da ideia da afinidade entre zonas climáticas criando através destas no seu conjunto um dos seguimentos) o continente fosse dividido em 3 regiões, Norte, Centro e Sul. Na minha opinião (claro) penso que seria o ideal porque iria criar uma optimização do nº de participações nos seguimentos de menos afluência, o que tornaria o espaço de participações mais uniforme e daria uma outra visão da diversificação de posts.
Sendo isto apenas uma sugestão não crio espectativas em seu favor; a melhor decisão cabe sempre à maioria a qual respeitarei.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Abr 2009 às 20:21)

Eu voto em B

Eu acho que se devem deixar os tópicos tal como estão agora divididos por regiões e apenas acrescentaria umas coisas que seria o seguinte: já que existe seguimento litoral norte e centro e interior norte e centro, porque não criar também um seguimento litoral sul e interior sul, pois tal como no norte e no centro também existem diferenças climáticas no litoral e interior sul.
Deste modo ficaria:

Seguimento Litoral Norte
Seguimento Litoral Centro
Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro
Seguimento Litoral Sul
Seguimento Interior Sul
Seguimento Açores e Madeira


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2009 às 20:33)

Votei b). Porque na minha opinião melhorou bastante mas acho que a Grande Lisboa e Setúbal devia ter um tópico para esta zona, porque existe muitos membros e tornava-se mais acessível e mais rápido de consultar do que correr o seguimento do Litoral Centro 

Ficava assim: 

Seguimento Litoral Norte
Seguimento Litoral Centro
Seguimento Grande Lisboa e Setúbal (ou seja a margem sul até Setúbal)
Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro
Seguimento Sul
Seguimento Açores e Madeira


----------



## David sf (23 Abr 2009 às 23:13)

Em primeiro lugar, e para mim aquilo de que mais sinto falta é dos seguimentos especiais. Acho que deviam voltar.
Quanto à divisão geográfica, lanço umas ideias a serem discutidas, não querendo dizer que são melhores ou piores:
Substituir a divisão geográfica por uma divisão de tempo menor que um mês, por exemplo semanas, mantendo assim uma maior facilidade de acesso à informação.
Introdução de um novo tópico de registo de dados, onde cada membro possa colocar valores numéricos, como temperaturas máximas e mínimas, precipitação acumulada, enquanto que o tópico de seguimento mantinha-se para descrição de situações momentâneas, como começar a chover, estar a trovejar, imagens de satélite e radar, etc.


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

David sf disse:


> Introdução de um novo tópico de registo de dados, onde cada membro possa colocar valores numéricos, como temperaturas máximas e mínimas, precipitação acumulada, enquanto que o tópico de seguimento mantinha-se para descrição de situações momentâneas, como começar a chover, estar a trovejar, imagens de satélite e radar, etc.
> 
> 
> Pois foi isto mesmo que me lembrei hoje...
> ...


----------



## iceworld (24 Abr 2009 às 00:25)

Apesar de não ter gostado da ideia inicialmente e de não me sentir enquadrado(meteorologicamente falando) no seguimento litoral centro onde a maioria é da grande Lisboa, a verdade é que é mais fácil a consulta ou o seguimento de uma zona especifica. 
Contudo acho que fazer esta divisão quando existem seguimentos especiais teria sido um bom ensaio para no futuro(quando existissem participantes) se fazer a divisão tal como está. Alguns seguimentos têm uma participação muito reduzida o que se deve tornar aborrecido para que posta.
Votei B


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 07:34)

Snifa disse:


> David sf disse:
> 
> 
> > Introdução de um novo tópico de registo de dados, onde cada membro possa colocar valores numéricos, como temperaturas máximas e mínimas, precipitação acumulada, enquanto que o tópico de seguimento mantinha-se para descrição de situações momentâneas, como começar a chover, estar a trovejar, imagens de satélite e radar, etc.
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (24 Abr 2009 às 11:58)

Snifa disse:


> Introdução de um novo tópico de registo de dados, onde cada membro possa colocar valores numéricos, como temperaturas máximas e mínimas, precipitação acumulada, enquanto que o tópico de seguimento mantinha-se para descrição de situações momentâneas, como começar a chover, estar a trovejar, imagens de satélite e radar, etc.
> 
> 
> Pois foi isto mesmo que me lembrei hoje...
> ...



Claro que temos pensado numa solução para isto. 

É uma coisa que está a ser feita mas demora o seu tempo, e tempo é coisa que infelizmente não tem abundado para quem está a desenvolver esse projecto.

Fica recordada mais uma vez esta ideia mas isso é para discutir mais tarde. Agora toca a concentrar no que está em cima da mesa.


----------



## David sf (24 Abr 2009 às 12:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Claro que temos pensado numa solução para isto.
> 
> É uma coisa que está a ser feita mas demora o seu tempo, e tempo é coisa que infelizmente não tem abundado para quem está a desenvolver esse projecto.
> 
> Fica recordada mais uma vez esta ideia mas isso é para discutir mais tarde. Agora toca a concentrar no que está em cima da mesa.



Mas tem a ver com esta discussão. Para mim a divisão geográfica não é uma grande ideia. A única vantagem é a facilidade da consulta de dados. Se se colocarem os dados noutro tópico que não o de seguimento, podemos ter o registo de dados por região e o seguimento todo junto. Porque a partir daí o tópico de seguimento apenas conteria informação instantânea, cujo interesse algumas horas volvidas era quase nulo, pelo que apenas as últimas páginas teriam interesse.
Fora disso estariam os seguimentos especiais, pois é sempre bom recordarmos o que dissemos antes e durante grandes acontecimentos. Por serem de curta duração nunca se atinge grande número de páginas. Mas estes seguimentos especiais deveriam ser restritos a grandes acontecimentos, daqueles que acontecem 3/4 vezes ao ano. Para exemplificar, este ano de 2009 apenas mereceriam seguimento especias:
Entrada fria de 6 a 11 Janeiro
Depressão Boris a 20 Janeiro
Depressão Érica a 1 Fevereiro.
Portanto a minha opinião é que após a abertura de um tópico de compilação de dados deveria regressar o tópico de seguimento para o país todo e os seguimentos especiais. Até lá pode-se manter assim.


----------



## rbsmr (24 Abr 2009 às 15:17)

Na realidade a informação está melhor organizada deste modo! Permite-nos ir directamente ao assunto na nossa região mas, salvo melhor opinião perdemos uma visão global do país que não é assim tão grande (apesar das assimetrias meteorológicas). Votei b) não porque ache incorrecta a formulação dos tópicos mas para se os webmasters encontravam alguma solução para termos uma visão global do país


----------



## psm (24 Abr 2009 às 17:12)

Eu acho que está bem assim, mas só com o ajuste nas ilhas e juntar os Açores com a Madeira, no entanto também como está fica bem.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2009 às 17:16)

Também acho que a informação está agora melhor organizada, pelo que deverá fazer-se apenas alguns ajustamentos que se venham a considerar pertinentes, nomeadamente quanto ao seguimento de situações adversas muito especiais e ao processo de arquivo dos seguimentos.
O meu voto vai também para a opção b).


----------



## actioman (24 Abr 2009 às 19:56)

Boas!

Bem já lá estão 6 votos, mas pelos vistos ninguém se acusa 

Eu votei *C) Não resultou. Prefiro o seguimento em que escrevíamos todos num mesmo tópico.*

Claro que retirava o não resultou, uma vez que o resultado está à vista, toda a minha gente concorda e está a gostar (menos os 6, que até agora, votámos nesta opção )
No entanto eu mantenho a minha opinião inicial e com as divisões (malditas divisões! , sinceramente não entendo este país. Apesar de minúsculo por todo o lado as pessoas querem é parcializar e dividir... ), isto perdeu grande parte da magia que tinha, como já aqui foi dito por outro colega nosso, não valeria mais a pena segmentarem não por região, mas sim em espaço de tempo, às semanas por exemplo .
Eu sou dos tais que ficaram na região "desértica" e como tal aquilo é o que se vê, a meia dúzia do costume...
A interacção perdeu-se, e sim eu sei que podemos andar por aí a "zanzar" de divisão em divisão, mas ainda assim torna-se mais confuso. Deixem vir um evento a sério e logo veremos como acompanhar Portugal de Norte a Sul, vai ser uma maratona de cliques...
Só vos queria ver a estarem integrados aqui pelos _alentejos_ e logo mudariam de opinião.

Quanto aos fundamentalistas da divisão (quanto maior melhor), pergunto e porque integraram o Alentejo com o Algarve? Ou ainda sendo mais "_detalhista_", o que tem a ver o Alentejo Litoral com o Interior? Comparem Sines com Elvas e depois digam-me, ou façam um paralelismo entre Estremoz e Beja ou ainda analisem meteorológicamente Portimão e Portalegre e depois digam-me: São uma região meteorológica definida!? Não creio. 

Enfim é apenas uma opinião, por isso estão no caminho certo. É de maiorias que saem resultados .

Se alguma coisa de positivo passou a haver é o facto de agora ser para a moderação mais fácil manter a casa limpa . E acreditem que eu penso muitas vezes nas horas que vocês aqui despendem, de forma totalmente anónima e desinteressada. O meu obrigado a vocês.

As opiniões divergem, mas o gosto pela meteorologia permanece! 

um abraço a toda a comunidade MeteoPT!!


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2009 às 17:40)

Confesso que ao inicio não gostei muito da ideia, mas nada como a prática para ver como funcionam realmente as coisas e agora acho que isto ficou muito mais organizado, e é mais fácil saber o que se passa numa determinada região. 

Bem no meu caso, a minha posição geográfica não facilita muito, pois encontro-me na fronteira com os distritos de Santarém e Leiria, dai muitas vezes identificar-me com as condições relatadas no Seguimento Litoral Centro, mas não deixo de pertencer ao distrito de Castelo Branco, dai a minha participação no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro que faço com muito gosto.

Mas há pelo menos um ponto menos positivo, sei bem que isto não é um chat, mas perdeu-se um pouco a interacção entre membros, pois muitas vezes, fica cada um na sua "casa".

Mas penso que o balanço é positivo, dai votar *b*, pois acho que deve assim continuar, mas sempre sem descartar uma possível ideia que possa aparecer e que possa ajudar a melhorar.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Abr 2009 às 22:05)

Uns ajustes e a coisa fica (ainda) melhor do que está actualmente.

Pessoalmente pode ser ajustado de duas formas: Ou se separam mais as regiões, como já referiram aqui o caso do Interior ser dividido em Norte e Centro, juntava-lhe o Sul, assim como o Litoral Norte, Centro, e Sul, bem como as ilhas (Açores e Madeira).

Ou então, ficava simplesmente Norte, Centro, Sul, Ilhas (Açores e Madeira).

Apenas fiquei um pouco desapontado ao princípio porque dava gosto ver o seguimento em tempo real em diversos pontos do país, sem sair do mesmo tópico, só que a organização do fórum falou mais alto, e com razão, certamente, por isso agora compreendo a decisão e apoio.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Abr 2009 às 19:45)

Votei em *a)Resultou muito bem. É para continuar*, acho que está muito bem organizado e como já aqui foi dito, está limpo e melhor por regiões


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Abr 2009 às 20:30)

Olá amigos
preferia como estava antes e a razão é que  era mais facil a consulta de como vai a tempo em todo o país.
Acaba-se também por perder pormenores de postes por consultar só a minha zona



Um abraço a todos


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2009 às 14:40)

Tenho me estado a guarda para o fim.

Eu, como a maioria, também prefiro uma maior organização.
Logo à partida, a minha opção seria ou a) ou b).

Mas *votei a)* e não b).
E porquê?

Ao nível do clima, e tendo em consideração a distribuição dos membros pelo território português, as actuais divisões, são quanto a mim, as melhores.

Muitos disseram que faria sentido separar também o litoral sul do interior sul. O Algarve de facto tem um clima bastante diferente do Alentejo, mas isso significaria dividir ainda mais uma região que já conta com poucos membros. Em todo o caso, quando a actividade vs numero de membros a sul se justificar, essa poderá ser uma opção.

O mesmo para o interior Norte e Centro e para Açores e a Madeira. O clima entre eles é de certa forma distinto. Mas separa-los agora, dado o número de membros não faz qualquer sentido.


Em relação à divisão norte/centro/sul:
- Quando nevar >800m o pessoal do interior norte e do interior centro, estariam separados.
- E a região de Lisboa, seria sul? Por poucos que sejam os elementos da região sul, são bastantes mais que os de Coimbra a Santarém, que ficariam então a pertencer à dita região centro. Ou seja, o seguimento da região sul iria ser maior (em numero de posts) que a região do litoral centro agora é. E a região centro iria ser mais desértica do que é agora a região sul.


Falou-se ainda em isolar a região da grande Lisboa por ser aquela que tem um maior número de participantes activos. É verdade, mas ninguém tem culpa disso.
No entanto esta seria talvez a única consideração que quanto a mim faria algum sentido. Que seria juntar o pessoal de Santarém a Coimbra ao pessoal do Litoral norte - dando o nome de Litoral norte e Centro. E de Santarém a Setúbal seria a "Estremadura"? 
É uma opção, embora eu ache que faz mais sentido como agora está. Mais uma vez devido ao clima, que em traços gerais e em forma de caricatura é a seguinte:

 Litoral Norte - "os chuvosos"
 Interior Norte e Centro - "os nevosos"
 Litoral Centro - "os nortados?!"
 Sul - "os quentes e secos"
 Açores e Madeira - "as ilhas"

Quatro seguimentos no continente mais o seguimento das ilhas, face ao numero de membros do fórum e o clima do país, penso que é mesmo o ideal. 

Quanto a ajustes, falou-se em fazer um seguimento trimestral nas ilhas; ganhar uma vista global do país, fazer um arquivo de rankings. 
São sugestões algumas até já faladas por nós na moderação, que fazem sentido em qualquer tipo de divisão. O caso dos rankings até no aspecto global o faz. Mas como o Hotspot disse, em relação ao último ponto, é algo que está projectado.


----------



## mocha (28 Abr 2009 às 17:49)

Boas a todos, apesar da minha participação ter diminuido nestes ultimos tempos, um dos factores que contribui para tal foi a divisão, pois como tinha dito o tempo é pouco, logo e impossivel tar a ler varios topicos de seguimento, mas se resulta no geral que sou eu para contradizer? força METEOPT.
Outra coisa tenho imensas saudades dos seguimentos especiais


----------



## fsl (29 Abr 2009 às 10:58)

Respeitando todas as posições expressas, a minha opinião vai no sentido de um tratamento único e global ao nível do Continente. Tratando-se de um "Seguimento", pressupõe-se um acompanhamento o mais possível em "real time", tomando conhecimento das evoluções em situações agudas dos fenómenos meteo, sem condicionamentos geográficos.
Por outro lado, compreendo , que devido à actual dimensão do Forum , seja muito problemático um tratamento único e global.
Por que não pensar numa forma híbrida que possa responder aos dois objectivos?...


----------



## Pisfip (30 Abr 2009 às 20:52)

Bem parece que estou a ficar para o fim neste assunto que é de grande interesse para todos nós.
Na minha opinião eu penso que tudo tem corrido na normalidade pois encontra-se muito mais organizado e assim torna fácil a leitura de cada post na região que nos interessa saber.. 
Por essa mesma razao: - voto na primeira opção, *a opção A) *
Desde já quero saudar toda a comunidade MeteoPT..


----------



## Aurélio (30 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

Eu por mim não mexia em mais nada pela simples razão:
1) Se é verdade que o outro "Seguimento" existia maior interacção entre membros, havia situações em que chegávamos ao final do mês e tinhamos 200 páginas para ler ... e se precisasse de ir buscar alguma informação que existisse no seguimento ???
2) Neste temos tudo muito mais organizado, por regiões, sendo que cada região tem uma variedade climática. Se no verão é tudo igual no Inverno é a confusão total muitos dias:
No interior Norte e centro: abunda frio e neve.
Litoral Norte e centro: a chuva e o vento ... 
Sul: sol e praia ... lol . Perdão, tempo ameno e dias intercalados com chuva e sol ... Já me esquecia que tive Outono/Inverno .. lol

Assim voto A.

PS: Contudo apesar disso, entendo que se deve abrir um tópico especial, tipo "Seguimento Especial" apenas quando existir um perigo extremo em termos de vento, neve ou precipitação. Mas apenas em casos muitos especiais, muito menos abrangente que o anterior tópico de "Seguimento Especial".
Tipo alertas de vento: vento superior a 90 km/h;
Tipo alertas de neve: queda de neve em sitios nada comuns e bastante abundante;
Tipo alertas de chuva: precipitação superior a 30 mm em 6h, ou superior a 20 numa hora;
É apenas uma ideia !!


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2009 às 00:59)

Agradecemos todas as sugestões que aqui foram apresentadas. Estamos a analisa-las de forma a poder aproveitar algumas das muitas ideias numa próxima remodelação dos seguimentos.


----------



## Mago (16 Nov 2009 às 14:19)

Boa tarde

Após acompanhar algum tempo o forum com os seguimentos repartidos por zona, venho desta forma apresentar a minha opinião.

Acho o seguimento mais confuso repartido por zonas, e desencoraja a abrir varias paginas para ver outras zonas, antes seguia-se de norte a sul todo num local, agora com varias zonas tem-se uma tendencia a visitar apenas a nossa.

Quanto aos nomes Julia etc, acho que por datas como estavam antes sem nomes ficticios que podem causar alguma confusao a quem nos visita as primeiras vezes. E no fundo opiniao pessoal nao enriquece o seu conteúdo.

Fora isso está tudo optimo, volto a dar os parabens pelos "outputs" do GFS , de grande utilidade.

Cumprimentos


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 23:27)

Poderiam juntar o Litoral Centro ao Litoral Norte (Litoral Norte e Centro) e "enfiar" Lisboa no Sul. De resto acho que está bem.


----------

